# LA Phil Presents Saint Louis Symphony – Wednesday, April 14, 8:00pm at Walt Disney Co



## bdawes

LA Phil Presents Saint Louis Symphony – Wednesday, April 14, 8:00pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Featured Artists: 
Saint Louis Symphony 
David Robertson, conductor 
Gil Shaham, violin 

Program: 
Stravinsky: Danses concertantes 
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto 
Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C, K. 425 ("Linz") 

Additional Info:

David Robertson and the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra explore the works of two giants, revealing the refinement and power within the 20th and 18th centuries. Shaham displays his inspiring virtuosity playing two brilliant concertos, one from each of the two centuries.

For tickets and information, visit LAPhil.com.


----------

